# AVK X1 Overload warning



## Gingerbeerd (May 16, 2018)

I work with the Kornit avalanche 1000. Our issues started a month or so back. Our X1 pallet would randomly lock up and not throw any errors just lock up. After a few weeks and on and off talks with Kornit techs we figure out the control box needed replacement. replaced it and it worked for a while. Starting last week our X1 pallet started throwing overload errors, but its not a complete error because our machine will finish printing the layer its on then it will lock up. its saying its an "overload warning" error number 171540014. It happens both during white and CMKY, has anyone else had these types of issues. and if so do you have any tips that may point us the right direction to getting this fixed?


----------



## Kiwo Tech (Nov 20, 2015)

Firstly, with the emergency stop in, check there is smooth operation of the pallet, nothing is binding, the bellows may not be completely seated, excessive grease on bearing rails or cable chain maybe kinked etc.
There is not a lot of leeway in the drive settings to allow the pallet to stop with this warning in case of collision.
If all that seems ok then you can check the bottom side of the linear motor, this can become rusty and cause the motor to work harder. to check remove the plate at the front of the axis (the piece with the velcro for the pallet).
Remove the bump stop and pull the pallet forward just enough to see from underneath, leave the rear bearings still on the rails.
It can be cleaned with some fine emery paper.


----------



## Gingerbeerd (May 16, 2018)

thanks we finally got someone out here and they went over everything I had done previously and everything that been suggested in these posts. what we figure out was it was always faulting out during the acceleration portion of the movement. in turn we slowed down the initial acceleration of the pallet and have had no issues since.


----------



## Gingerbeerd (May 16, 2018)

We figured it out a while ago but entirely forgot about this post. So the problem was not to long before the issues started we had a serial converter go out and had gotten a replacement from kornit. The problem being they sent us a serial converter for a Y-axis. The X-axis requires alot more torque and power more than the Y converter can give. meaning the axis would trigger overload anytime the pallet accelerated.


----------

